# pictures



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

read a post on here on how to upload pictures but i still cant get it to work, help please


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

1-click ,go advanced

2-manage attachments

3-browse and uplaod from the drive on your pc

4-click submit reply onc file has been loaded from your drive. :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you have it saved on your computer...You can add it as that way as a ttachment or use a site like tinypic...Let me know how you get on...


----------



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

sorted it thanks guys i had saved them into photobucket but was using the wrong link code,,, had a homer simpson moment


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 16, 2010)

hey ricky, nice avatar


----------



## sabrasmith11 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for your kind suggestion. I will definitely use these direction to put on my avatar. In picture she is my trainer BARBIE....She has excellent body.

_________________________

True blood online | Watch Bones Episodes Online


----------

